
Ask HN: What happened to Greasemonkey? - shubhamjain
Its seems an addon that was very much ubiquitous has completely lost its presence in the browser world. There are so many things where greasemonkey scripts can be a perfect solution, like filtering HN links with specific keywords, or redirecting quora urls to &quot;?share=1&quot;, or any nit-pick change that doesn&#x27;t necessitates a separate addon. Why aren&#x27;t userscripts used anymore?
======
nodata
Because UserScripts.org shutdown. See
[http://www.ghacks.net/2014/03/29/greasy-fork-userscript-
org-...](http://www.ghacks.net/2014/03/29/greasy-fork-userscript-org-
alternative-creator-userstyles-org/)

------
krapp
I still use it all the time. But probably, people are more comfortable with
browser plugins or something.

